# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Mr. Freeman (cartoon serial).

## Eledhwen

Mr. Freeman is a Russian animated web series named after its main character. The series appeared on “YouTube” on September 21, 2009 and got considerable popularity in RuNet. The main content of the series is monologues which in a harsh manner criticize the lifestyle of modern everyman. As of August 16, 2012 there are 19 episodes published. The total number of views is more than 35 million. 
The animated series contains many symbols and hints. For example, Freeman may appear as a shape containing the stereotypical traits of some specific individuals or social groups (for example, while saying “I've placed everything under my will”, Freeman is standing on a pedestal in a cap-cornered hat, holding his hand at the chest level). There are also hidden frames in the series, which contain elements of a larger image. In addition, there are details, insignificant at first glance, such as numbers 21.12.12 into which the ECG transforms in the first episode, which are the estimated date of completion of the current era according to the Maya calendar. These and many other details nourish many versions about the identity of Freeman and his goals.  _Each episode is numbered, but the numbers are not in consecutive order. It is noteworthy that initially the episodes were released twice a month (on the 6th and the 21st), but now they are published once at the end of the month. At this rate, it is thus safe to assume that the identity of Mr. Freeman will be revealed on December 21, 2012, if there are 64 clips in total.
All episodes except for Part 0 have two identical frames containing a hidden piece of some puzzle._

----------


## Eledhwen

* — No english subtitles.  Part 0 — Are you sure who you are and that you exist? Part 1 — An open letter to the President.* Part 2 — Are you a gambler?* Part 3 — Will sell myself expensive. Part 4 — “Be fruitful, cows, life is short” © GGM. Part 5 — New Year? Part 6 — “I” is spelled with a capital Letter. Part 9 — So what? Part 24 — What is your god? Part 32 — Once in a thousand years. Part 40 — Welcome to the social schizophrenia! Part 48 — Me? Part 49 — Deep immersion. Let's start... Part 57 — What is your knowledge? Part 58 — What happened to your dream? Part 61 — Mantra: Black God and White God. Part 62 — There is no going back! Part 63 — You are too blond! Part 64 — Anywhere and anytime...

----------


## Eledhwen

Your comments about it? ))

----------


## Deborski

I like Mr. Freeman!  It is a very creative and funny cartoon - although it is very dark humor of course.  But also a great way to learn mat!

----------


## Valda

Да всё смотрела 6 месяцев назад. Очень круто.  ::  Хочу, чтобы было больше клипов...

----------


## Eledhwen

_All Russain only_  MF15-001 — What currency is the most important? MF15-823 — Who are you really? MF15-821 — Which one of you has never stolen? MF15-809 — Do you notice the changes? MF15-811 — Do you trust me? MF15-797 — Recognition of your own slavery is the first step towards freedom! MF15-019 — Let's run an experiment? MF15-029 — Are you going to give birth? MF15-313 — What do you indulge in? MF15-031 — Do you want me to become rich?  00:00:00...

----------


## pushvv

the Cartoon is a viral advertising. It is made by psychologist as a mean of very effective trolling. A lot of people which are not able to analyze situation (basically stupid cattle) are going insane with these cartoons. 
btw good article: Mr. Freeman — Lurkmore

----------


## Valda

> the Cartoon is a viral advertising. It is made by psychologist as a mean of very effective trolling. A lot of people which are not able to analyze situation (basically stupid cattle) are going insane with these cartoons. 
> btw good article: Mr. Freeman — Lurkmore

 Этот Lurkmore - сайт для пародий как uncyclopedia? Если ты не знаешь, всё что написано в "uncyclopedia", это просто понарошку, и часто не верно.

----------


## pushvv

i wouldn't say it's a parody and you can check that info on google for example.

----------


## pushvv

Btw, do you have something specific to argue about or you didn't even try to read it?

----------


## it-ogo

> Этот Lurkmore - сайт для пародий как uncyclopedia? Если ты не знаешь, всё что написано в "uncyclopedia", это просто понарошку, и часто не верно.

 Lurkmore was intended to be something like https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Main_Page. But in fact it is rather different. 
They pretend to give correct facts along with a number of subjective treatments in a free funny form without any kind of censorship and political correctness. The content varies but overall the site becomes very popular and even respected (unlike ED) in Russian-spoken area. 
BTW as far as I understand big part of content comes from Israeli Russians.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

As for mr. Freeman, I enjoyed it very much. The text, pictures and voice acting is really a piece of art.

----------


## Valda

> Btw, do you have something specific to argue about or you didn't even try to read it?

 Я не стараюсь, я преуспеваю  ::   
I don't know if you intended for it but your message sounds a tad hostile :P    

> BTW as far as I understand big part of content comes from Israeli Russians.

 Почему-то я не удивлена.... Русские-израильские are the biggest bunch of goofballs  ::  (no clue how to write that in Russian :P )    

> As for mr. Freeman, I enjoyed it very much. The text, pictures and voice acting is really a piece of art.

 Хорошо сказано.

----------


## pushvv

>>I don't know if you intended for it but your message sounds a tad hostile
not at all
>>BTW as far as I understand big part of content comes from Israeli Russians.
not realy. just another meme
>>As for mr. Freeman, I enjoyed it very much. The text, pictures and voice acting is really a piece of art.
Then i am not sure you have a good artistic taste. Though yes, it was made well, and i am sure they earn some money and got a lot of lulz. Whatever

----------


## pushvv

Вы реально считаете это искусством? mr.Freeman 57 - текст, слова - Бесполезный сайт

----------


## Eledhwen

Mr. Freeman 49. Расшифровка. ))

----------

